

Developer access, protect apps in development from public view - a1g
https://github.com/alexgoretoy/developer_access

======
Pewpewarrows
Thanks for this! Nice to see some more PHP utilities, especially for those of
us still stuck supporting/developing in it due to company policies or hosting
environment restrictions. I forget how spoiled I am with Python/Ruby OSS
contributions when I drop back down to PHP for something.

~~~
a1g
Your welcome) and Thank you) I have a developer access in python planned as
well, but thats for way later in the future.

------
a1g
I built this because I needed a way to lock down who has access to my startup
projects. Then I decided to release it because I figured others would probably
benefit from being able to do the same. Enjoy and please contribute any
feedback or bug fixed.

------
mopoke
I'm not clear on how this adds anything that you wouldn't get in the web
server layer (e.g. mod_access) or by using a firewall.

~~~
a1g
This just adds another layer of security on top of your application. Sure you
can use mod_access instead or alongside this system.

Some developers on shared hosting servers don't have the option to change
apache/httpd server settings.

This is just a tool for those who find it useful in there situation. I
personally wrote it because I needed another layer of security.

------
a1g
This project's example is viewable at <http://developer-access.com>

